# bumble bee bee double barrel smoker



## amigo4182 (Feb 18, 2013)

just got started with my double drum smoker,had a few set backs and even had to buy a few tools to get going. but even with the rain and the snow on the way i finished my prep on 3 55 gallon drums today first took my awesome new blow torch to them then my angle grinder took of the rust and scale then my 40 grit sander smoothed them of and topped it off with some high heat primer....a dirty little job but the blow torch sure made it all fun


----------



## amigo4182 (Feb 18, 2013)

bumble bee smoker.bmp



__ amigo4182
__ Feb 18, 2013


















little boy blue smoker.bmp



__ amigo4182
__ Feb 18, 2013


















fire bug smoker.bmp



__ amigo4182
__ Feb 18, 2013






which one looks better.....need some insite folks srry for my crude pictures


----------



## michael ark (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the blue.


----------



## wes w (Feb 19, 2013)

Fire engine red man!


----------

